# The count down Begins.



## Bergmann (Mar 30, 2015)

FIVE, Five, cinco, funf, hames, cinq, cinque, no matter how you say it 5 days until I pick up my 40 gallons on Chilean juice from Presque Isle. HA HA HA! 
Bringing along a lady friend, going to have some lunch, and a bottle of wine.... I am in the cat bird's seat now.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 30, 2015)

Is that this year's harvest? Seems rather early for 2015 Chilean. I know that some places are accepting orders, for a late May delivery....


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Is that this year's harvest? Seems rather early for 2015 Chilean. I know that some places are accepting orders, for a late May delivery....


 
JohnT, we start getting Chilean juice at the beginning of April, there were a couple of times, we were able to get the juice the last week of March.


----------



## Bergmann (Mar 30, 2015)

Depending where in Chili the grapes are grown it may be early. 

The Southern end of the Curico Valley In Chili is approximately 1200 kilometers south of the tropic of Capricorn. The New York wine region is approximately 1200 kilometers north of the tropic of Cancer meaning the weather in that Chilean region at this time of year would closely resemble October in the NY wine region. some years October is early some it's not. Depending on previous and present weather.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 30, 2015)

Bergmann, be sure to introduce yourself to me when you come in. I am actually getting my first truck tomorrow morning and a second truck on Wednesday morning. Feel free to come earlier if you want.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 30, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Is that this year's harvest? Seems rather early for 2015 Chilean. I know that some places are accepting orders, for a late May delivery....


John a lot of the late orders in addition to what Bergmann said is by design. We use to hold of until the end of April also, but this year I decided to go as early as possible. Even with my deliveries coming this week we still have trucks coming later in the month.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 31, 2015)

So any idea why juice comes in April and whole grapes com at the end of May? Perhaps different customs regulations?


----------



## Bergmann (Mar 31, 2015)

I have gotten grapes I April in the past also. Grower, region, grape Type, any number of factors can have a bearing.


----------



## Bergmann (Mar 31, 2015)

Four, Four days till I get My Chilean Juice Ha Ha HA.


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 1, 2015)

Three, Three days till I get my Chilean Juice Ha, Ha Ha!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2015)

Angelina just left with 16 pails! Lots of work to do before going on her honeymoon. She'll git er done though.


----------



## Angelina (Apr 1, 2015)

We had a great time at Presque Isle yesterday and today! We got home a couple hours ago and my juice was 52° so it is Warming up in my little winery. Dan....Thank you so much for helping us! I got many new tools with Dan's and Debbie's help that will help make some great wine, and valuable tips! Btw.. I tasted some of the Chilean juices and they tasted fantastic!!


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 1, 2015)

Little winery? 16 pails of juice? I'd have to have them stashed in every room of the house. Would love to see a picture of the "little winery" when you get all of them going! You'll need ear plugs with all that chugging going on (actually music to the ears).

I'm only 1hr 55 minutes away if you and your hubby can't drink all of that wine before it goes bad.


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 2, 2015)

Two Two days till I pick up my Chilean Juice HA HA HA!


----------



## Angelina (Apr 2, 2015)

ceeaton said:


> Little winery? 16 pails of juice? I'd have to have them stashed in every room of the house. Would love to see a picture of the "little winery" when you get all of them going! You'll need ear plugs with all that chugging going on (actually music to the ears).
> 
> I'm only 1hr 55 minutes away if you and your hubby can't drink all of that wine before it goes bad.



Is that a challenge or a goal? LOL 

A couple of hours isn't too bad of a hike!

I promised Dan I would take a few pictures of our little winery and the wine cellar, so I will do that today. Not sure I know just how to post them to here, maybe from my phone.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2015)

Angelina, save them to a file in jpeg. When you are posting, click the paper clip and it will allow you to post around 6 pictures. When you have that box open make sure you hit upload before closing it and also ensure it show all the pictures were uploaded.


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 2, 2015)

16 pails is a whole lot of wine!


----------



## Angelina (Apr 2, 2015)

Here is the wine cellar. Please excuse the mess, it is still getting it's finishing touches plus I did a lot of bottling last week and I need load the bottles onto the shelves now that they have had some time upright.


----------



## Angelina (Apr 2, 2015)

And this is my winery. Again excuse the mess as it has been a busy day and getting everything put in its place will have to wait till tomorrow. 16 pails kept me busy today.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2015)

Angelina great pictures. You certainly have plenty of room for lots of bottles!


----------



## Angelina (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry they are sideways, not sure how that happened, since they loaded upright. I will post them again at a later time when I can figure it out and it is cleaned up a bit. Lol


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 2, 2015)

I just turned my monitor sideways, impressive! 

There isn't a button at the bottom of the post to make you and your hubby my hero, but if there was I would have clicked on it. Now to show my wife that six batches going is nothing. Time for more fermenters! Time for more batches!


----------



## Matty_Kay (Apr 2, 2015)

Heading up to PI Winery on Saturday morning. Chilean juice = the start of spring for me!


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 2, 2015)

All right Some wisenheimer called and told me the juice was in and I could pick it up any time. 
I just got done in the studio I worked 16 hours so I can take tomorrow off and go get them I just could not resist the temptation. 

But it totally ruined my countdown.. OH! Wait! 8, 8 hours till I leave to pick up my Chilean Juice Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 3, 2015)

Got my Juice, Boy the weather was beautiful for the hour and a half drive. But I am telling all you guys headed to North east. Watch your Speedometer. I counted no less than 17 troopers on the journey. They are thicker than bugs on a bumper for the holiday weekend.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 3, 2015)

Bergmann said:


> Got my Juice, Boy the weather was beautiful for the hour and a half drive. But I am telling all you guys headed to North east. Watch your Speedometer. I counted no less than 17 troopers on the journey. They are thicker than bugs on a bumper for the holiday weekend.



Hey Bergmann you didn't even introduce yourself to me. It was certainly a beautiful day!


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry Dan, Where were you working? I was in a bit of a rush and distracted, and they did not have my bottles at the store. so I had to go back to the store to get them after they ran to the warehouse I guess..
My nice easy day became rushed when a customer called while I was on my way up there. And said he was coming to pay off his bill at around 3:00 The guy has owed 3,000.00 for over 4 years, I had to get back for that one most defiantly. But I will be by again, and hopefully I will not be in a hurry, But the best laid plans of mice and men.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 3, 2015)

No Problem I understand. I was there loading vehicles and there were others I wanted to talk to but was unable to as we were so busy most of the time. Congratulations on finally getting the payment!


----------



## Angelina (Apr 4, 2015)

Woke up this morning to the whole house smelling like fermenting juice. I knew there was a party going on down stairs!


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 4, 2015)

I just started a Viognier kit Thursday night and I am sitting beside it as I type this and it smells wonderful. I can't imagine how good your house smells, if you could bottle that scent you might be able to start a new line of cologne.


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 4, 2015)

I love the smell of fermentation in the Morning!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2015)

Angelina said:


> Woke up this morning to the whole house smelling like fermenting juice. I knew there was a party going on down stairs!



 Those yeasties are just a rocking and a rolling. Matty Kay came in today and in a few days he'll have the same thing!


----------



## Matty_Kay (Apr 4, 2015)

Yep, was at pi wine this morning. As always, the folks there were great. Dan- it was nice chatting with you. I may be up again in a few weeks.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 7, 2015)

Angelina, 

I love your set up. That cellar looks to be a respectable size as is your fermentation room.


----------



## Angelina (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you John! It is quite a mess at the moment as those pails are in full swing. I am hoping I will be able to get the pails all racked and everything else cleaned up and put away by Friday. Then maybe I can take some presentable pictures.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 9, 2015)

Angelina said:


> Thank you John! It is quite a mess at the moment as those pails are in full swing. I am hoping I will be able to get the pails all racked and everything else cleaned up and put away by Friday. Then maybe I can take some presentable pictures.


 

The only thing that I saw missing is a nice sofa or a couple of chairs, a nice TV, and a nice platter of meats and cheeses.


OH.. and glasses and a corkscrew (wall mounted).


----------



## Angelina (Apr 9, 2015)

Here we go John! Lol another work in progress.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 9, 2015)

OK, so you have that covered, but you are missing perhaps the most important "must have". A house guest from New Jersey...


----------



## Angelina (Apr 9, 2015)

JohnT said:


> OK, so you have that covered, but you are missing perhaps the most important "must have". A house guest from New Jersey...



I'm waiting! Come on down at the end on April and bring the family! The annual Apple Blossom Festival and wine Festival will be kicking off here. It's a week long party for the whole family!


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 9, 2015)

does your camera not take pictures right side up?


----------

